# Calgary Alberta Herf Potential



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I was at the B&M this afternoon and I found out that there will be a cigar dinner coming up here in Calgary probably in early April.

My understanding is this, six course dinner, and 3 sticks for 120 to 140 bucks, talked to the proprietor and he said of course we can bring our own sticks.

Thought this might be an opportunity for a pseudo Herf in Calgary.

Thoughts??


----------

